# Power Company Never Charged Account



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

I have it set up with the electric company to electronically withdraw their bill from my bank account. This month I was shocked to receive a bill twice the usual amount. I thought at first it was because of air conditioner and box fan use, but looking further, I saw that they had never withdrawn the previous bill from my account and also added "late charges". I tried to call them, but of course being the weekend, the office is closed. I have had nothing but problems with this bank account - I also have an outstanding check that was never cashed although the payee said they did.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have it set up with the electric company to electronically withdraw their bill from my bank account. This month I was shocked to receive a bill twice the usual amount. I thought at first it was because of air conditioner and box fan use, but looking further, I saw that they had never withdrawn the previous bill from my account and also added "late charges". I tried to call them, but of course being the weekend, the office is closed. I have had nothing but problems with this bank account - I also have an outstanding check that was never cashed although the payee said they did.


Yikes, gal.  Sounds like you need to get the "mounties" after them.  Maybe this requires an "up close and personal" visit.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yikes, gal.  Sounds like you need to get the "mounties" after them.  Maybe this requires an "up close and personal" visit.



To whom do you refer - the power company or the bank?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> To whom do you refer - the power company or the bank?


Did you get a statement from the bank?  You should be able to look at it and verify it.  We do pay bills on line and with the exception of the medicaid supplements, do not have automatic withdrawals of anything.  I'd go into the bank for a "sit down".  Gotta start somewhere, huh.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes, I did receive a statement from the bank.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 10, 2019)

debodun said:


> Yes, I did receive a statement from the bank.


Ok, assuming it matched what you did, and was ok, then probably the timing issue lies with the bank/electric company interface "language".  Remember, this was the first payment you had done automatically- that was the one that  wasn't credited right?  Just be sure the bank has the authorization to do that - maybe the electric company didn't recognize it if the billing was direct to you.  In any event, you'll learn something by contacting the bank.  That's always good.

As far as the check they said they cashed, hey...that balls  in their court.  No skin off your teeth, right?


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2019)

My son had the same problem with the electric company. It was irritating for him as well. 
At first he yelled my electric bill is $300! Then he read the bill, and saw they had charged him for 
two months on one bill. I think it was just after he moved into his house. I'd call them and complain about
the late charges. I called once because the meter reader read my meter higher than was actually there at the time.
No questions asked they adjusted the charge.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

My cable bill and trash service were deducted from the new account without a problem. The issue would seem to be with the power company. But I am being financially "punished" for their slip-up.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2019)

They probably think you won't bother calling. Most people likely don't, I do. Hah!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2019)

While you are waiting for the bank to open check the electric company website to make sure you selected the correct payment option.

With National Grid I have the option of paying manually online or recurring monthly payment.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

Called them this morning. The agent I spoke with said there was a lock on my account (my account with them, not with the bank). She asked me some questions like my physical address, my account number with them and my password. She said she would remove the lock and the late charge. So I get the feeling that although I made changes to the electronic withdrawal information online, they probably needed a personal verbal confirmation to authenticate the changes.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> Called them this morning. The agent I spoke with said there was a lock on my account (my account with them, not with the bank). She asked me some questions like my physical address, my account number with them and my password. She said she would remove the lock and the late charge. So I get the feeling that although I made changes to the electronic withdrawal information online, they probably needed a personal verbal confirmation to authenticate the changes.


Yep, deb.  Bet that was it.  Can't be too careful now days, I guess.  Glad you got it straightened out!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 12, 2019)

I always say after getting something like that squared away:  Well that's that. Now what's next? 
 I already had my health insurance company declare me dead. Found out when I went to pick up a prescription and the pharmacy said insurance was canceled. Health insurance was surprised when I called and informed them I'm alive. They reinstated me right away. I called social security to make sure I wasn't dead to them too. I wasn't thankfully. I heard it takes longer to come back to life with them.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

No wonder I have blood pressure problems. I always feel like I am waiting for another shoe to drop, also.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 12, 2019)

I know the feeling.


----------

